# What To Do With These?



## Turvey (30 Apr 2022)

Skip-dived these two glass receptacles a few years ago and my mum was using them as cloches for delicate plants. Now I've got them back I'm wanting to put them to some kind of use, but what? 

They're about 20 inches tall, 11 wide with the opening of 7 1/2. The bottom can easily be sealed with a solid rubber homebrew/wine cork. 

I had thought about 2 similar setups with different species of fish etc in each but I've been watching YT videos on closed terrariums and thought one of each side by side might look ok.  Getting something to close the top would need to be worked out of course. 

I just built the rough stand to keep them up out of the way in a safe place but I think it could work as a permanent fixture if I tarted it up a bit, I would also need to light it somehow. 

Bonus points if anyone can work out what they were originally used for.


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Apr 2022)

Definitely wouldn’t recommend fish.
Give them a good clean up and head to Scaped Nature on Instagram if you do it. You’ll find great inspiration there.
Serpa design and Aquascapy are great pages too.


----------



## Turvey (30 Apr 2022)

Yeah, they could definitely do with a good clean right enough. 

No fish? I thought 5 or 6 White Clouds would be ok?


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Apr 2022)

Turvey said:


> Yeah, they could definitely do with a good clean right enough.
> 
> No fish? I thought 5 or 6 White Clouds would be ok?


I sincerely hope you’re trying to bait me into falling for a wind up.
There’s no fish that will be ok in something that size I’m afraid. 
Not chilli rasbora, not a Betta fish, Not guppy, nothing. Shrimp would be fine.


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Apr 2022)

White Clouds love to swim about, dashing from end to end of the tank and chasing each other around.


----------



## Turvey (30 Apr 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> I sincerely hope you’re trying to bait me into falling for a wind up.


Certainly not trying to bait you or wind you up, that's not my style on a forum where I'm not a big poster. 

I honestly thought that a few small fish would be ok, I've certainly seen fish in a lot smaller volume of water. Not that that is an excuse to keep fish in inadequate conditions of course. Maybe just some shrimp and snails then.


----------



## X3NiTH (30 Apr 2022)

Turvey said:


> Bonus points if anyone can work out what they were originally used for.



Milk Collection storage vessels for Dairy cow milking machines?


----------



## Turvey (30 Apr 2022)

X3NiTH said:


> Milk Collection storage vessels for Dairy cow milking machines?


Top of the class! 👍

Skip had these and a whole lot of glass tubes that had come out of an old dairy.


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Apr 2022)

Turvey said:


> Certainly not trying to bait you or wind you up, that's not my style on a forum where I'm not a big poster.
> 
> I honestly thought that a few small fish would be ok, I've certainly seen fish in a lot smaller volume of water. Not that that is an excuse to keep fish in inadequate conditions of course. Maybe just some shrimp and snails then.


It’s hard to gauge their size mate. You’d have to make your own judgment call. If the diameter is more than 30cm then I’d say you probably would be fine with a fish or two.


----------



## Andy Pierce (30 Apr 2022)

I wouldn't do shrimp either. It could be nice for plants.


----------



## plantnoobdude (30 Apr 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> It’s hard to gauge their size mate. You’d have to make your own judgment call. If the diameter is more than 30cm then I’d say you probably would be fine with a fish or two.


well, 11 inches is about 30cm. i'd say a couple chilli rasbora and some shrimp would be nice! but that's just me.


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Apr 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> well, 11 inches is about 30cm. i'd say a couple chilli rasbora and some shrimp would be nice! but that's just me.


I hadn’t realised it was 11 inches. I’ll stand by my first statement of not fit for fish then. As 11 inches is 18cm.


----------



## plantnoobdude (30 Apr 2022)

seedoubleyou said:


> I hadn’t realised it was 11 inches. I’ll stand by my first statement of not fit for fish then. As 11 inches is 18cm.


11 inches x2.5=27.5cm ?


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Apr 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> 11 inches x2.5=27.5cm ?


Yep you’re absolutely right  I looked at my ruler back to front


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Apr 2022)

Some chilli rasbora may well be fine in that tank then, or something that likes vertical space, but nothing springs to mind.


----------



## seedoubleyou (30 Apr 2022)

I’m 7 nights into a run of 13 nights and feeling a little


----------



## X3NiTH (2 May 2022)

Turvey said:


> Top of the class! 👍
> 
> Skip had these and a whole lot of glass tubes that had come out of an old dairy.



Getting dragged out of bed at 4 in the morning at some point during a soaking wet Cornish camping holiday 40yrs ago by my dad to go watch the cows getting milked and surprisingly it looks like I actually paid attention!


----------



## jaypeecee (2 May 2022)

Hi @Turvey 

It might be worth asking @zozo - he has mastered techniques for turning glass vessels, etc. into works of living art. I've copied him in here - so he will be alerted to this post.

Please keep us updated.

JPC


----------



## aec34 (3 May 2022)

If you do choose to fill these with water, bear in mind that your very carefully arranged plants/wood will look totally different once it’s flooded given the refraction of the curved glass.

Hear speaks the voice of experience.


----------



## zozo (3 May 2022)

They look nice...  And look something like a funnel that once had a cap/lid.
I've seen smaller ones that look similar.





What I'm thinking is to use them upside down as a Bell Jar on a wooden plate




If wood is used it's essential to treat it with an epoxy coating to waterproof it. Then scape the plate with a planted clay ball or something else and make sure the jar fits as a bell jar over it. The neck that is at the top then can be plugged with a glass wine bottle plug or even something more fancy looking plugs with attributes from laboratory glass equipment if it fits...

Have a look at @LondonDragon 's first terrarium.








						Journal - My First Terrarium
					

Maybe the best area for this, have a glass "bowl" and would like to try something with it and just asking for some thoughts about it.  This is the item in question:    Wanted to grow something vertical, and found this 3D model of the Gherkin, and have edited it to have all the diamonds open...



					ukaps.org
				






Sign up to Pinterest, this actually is a very inspirational community where people post Pictures of interest (hence Pinterest). Then search this community with affiliated terms and you'll find loads of examples, ideas and creations and maybe a link to the source with more info.









						Pinterest
					

Discover recipes, home ideas, style inspiration and other ideas to try.




					nl.pinterest.com
				




Such as this bell jar on a plate...


----------



## Turvey (3 May 2022)

zozo said:


> They look nice...
> 
> Sign up to Pinterest, this actually is a very inspirational community where people post Pictures of interest (hence Pinterest).


I think it was probably Pinterest that is responsible for getting me back into the hobby and realising that there are alternatives to rectangular glass boxes. 


aec34 said:


> If you do choose to fill these with water, bear in mind that your very carefully arranged plants/wood will look totally different once it’s flooded given the refraction of the curved glass.
> 
> Hear speaks the voice of experience.


I also found out the hard way when planting up my _shhhh_  Biorb 😀

Thank you all for your input, I'll keep you updated as and when I decide what I'm going to do.


----------

